# Which movement is better?



## Black8ball (Feb 5, 2014)

Could you please comment what are the main differences between these movements and watches. Thanks 
ETA F06.111 with end-of-life








And
ETA 805.112








805.112 looks cheaper... Is it?

Tissot desire T52.5.411.31 with ETA F06.111 - 155 GBP








And
Tissot Carson T085.410.36.011.00 with ETA 805.112 - 230 GBP








Which watch is better for the price and what are the main differences in movement? Thanks for info...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

BB, I'm not sure which is the better movement and if I'm honest that is the last thing I think about. I select a watch on looks. For me the Carson wins (I have a Carson P80 so I'm biased). Which watch calls to you most? Forget the price difference - they are both in the same race.


----------



## User_Refined (May 18, 2013)

Hi Black8Ball,

Thanks for this question, it is not often we are asked to compare quartz movements



Black8ball said:


> Could you please comment what are the main differences between these movements and watches. Thanks
> * ETA F06.111 with end-of-life
> And
> * ETA 805.112... looks cheaper... Is it?
> ...


As *Sticky* points out so well - both are quartz analogue watches with and hour, minute and second hand - and feature a date window. Hour to hour, day to day, month to month you are not going to be able to tell which movement you have. Equally when you find out the price of the movement (below), you will see why it is better to consider which watch you prefer the look of.

*Features*
Things they have in common:
* both movements are manufactured by the Swiss movement company ETA
* three hand central pinion with date wheel
* operated by battery (quartz precision)
* sealed unit movements (built for replacement not repair)
* the cost is more or less identical ETA 805.112 compared with ETA F06.111 - around US $20.

Differences between the movements:
* the ETA 805.112 is the older of the two movements/ the ETA F06.111 is the newer
* the ETA 805.112 has 0 jewels/ the ETA F06.111 has 3 jewels
* the ETA 805.112 is slightly bigger and taller/ the ETA F06.111 is slightly smaller and thinner
* the ETA F06.111 has an *end of life (EOL)* feature that will make the second hand only advance in 2 second intervals when the battery is low. While this sounds good, trust me it is not often you notice this "warning" before it fully runs out.
* they each take a different battery ETA 805.112 (Renata 397) ETA F06.111 (Renata 371),

*Technical Details*

*ETA 805.112*
______________________________*ETA F06.111*
______________________________* Manufacturing Information

* Operating Instructions

* Technical Communication* Manufacturing Information

* Operating Instructions

* Technical Communication* 3 Hand Movement with Date at 3
* Battery: 397
* Jewels: 0
* Ligne Size: 11.5
* Metric Size: 25.6mm
* Height: 3.4mm
* Hand Fitting: 120/70/20
* 2 or 3 Hand Movement with Date at 3 or 6
* Battery: 371
* Jewels: 3
* Ligne Size: 10.5
* Metric Size: 23.3mm
* Height: 2.5mm
* Hand Fitting: 120/70/20


----------

